# New Starship Troopers movie!!!



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2012)

*New CGI Starship Troopers movie!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObDxkBtBHso[/YOUTUBE]

Looks amazing 

It seems they put a lot of effort in this one (unlike the previous 2 sequels)


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 31, 2012)

...It didn't even show anything.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2012)

Shows enough 

Did I mention it'll be CG


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy shit was that a marauder suit?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess it was  Seems this movie will be closer to the novel than the other 3 movies


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 31, 2012)

Seeing Stage 6 flash across the screen . . . my first streaming site  

---

Is the entire thing gonna be CG?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2012)

CG is the best way to do these type of movies , give you a better pace of action and voice acting  > actors now a days


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2012)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Starshiptroopersfans.net has reported that a fourth Starship Troopers film has been given the green light and will be a *full-length CG feature using the most advanced computer graphic imagery.* A trailer video was released in March 2012. The movie is planned to be premiered in Summer 2012.



So yeah CG is way better


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 31, 2012)

I forgot if this was a comedy movie


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Eh, for some reason I get the feeling that this movie is going to be pretty boring.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 31, 2012)

it better have tits.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm predicting a PG-13 rating.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

No more...for the love of God NO MORE!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm predicting a PG-13 rating.



Goob!!! , damnit Goob!!!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 1, 2012)

Wasn't this that movie with the giant bugs eating cows and shit?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 1, 2012)

This shit looks terrible.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm predicting a PG-13 rating.


if they make it PG 13, this movie will fail... even harder. 



Palpatine said:


> Wasn't this that movie with the giant bugs eating cows and shit?


I remember it for Dina Meyers' tits but yes, this is the movie with giant bugs eating cows and shit. 

giant bugs whose shit fly up into outerspace and land on Earth. iirc the hive queen looks like a giant vagina.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Everything is PG-13 these days.

Total Recall
Prometheus
Hunger Games
Debbie Does Dallas XICVII


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everything is PG-13 these days.
> 
> Total Recall
> Prometheus
> ...



That doesn't even what do?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Embrace it.


New-age Roman Numerating.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> This shit looks terrible.



I say the same thing everytime I pick up a thor comic


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Embrace it.
> 
> 
> New-age Roman Numerating.



I'm not 100% sure if I appreciate your existence on these forums anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I am going to be around for a long, long time. 

Spreading my crazy, moronic drivel for years and years to come.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm afraid at this time; however, we're gonna have to ask you to clear your cache(desk) and vacate the premises.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

You cant fire us we are the only contractors around these parts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I am an illegal immigrant; you have no power over me, but I demand service and you will give it because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am an illegal immigrant; you have no power over me, but I demand service and you will give it because it's the right thing to do.



Are you Obama?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

If I were, I'd already me Admin.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I were, I'd already me Admin.



Member since 2005, I wouldn't say the term "already" applies. We're amongst the few thousand or so members heh. Because, let's be honest here...both of us should at least me a Mod by now. (The only thing that's preventing it is our uncanny ability to derail threads.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Well already could mean I was Admin 4 years ago.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well already could mean I was Admin 4 years ago.



Did you ruin things because of penises?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I ruined them by not getting on my knees and sucking at the cock of the mods, taking a mod cumshot in the eye, and placating the mod ego.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Member since 2005, I wouldn't say the term "already" applies. We're amongst the few thousand or so members heh. Because, let's be honest here...both of us should at least me a Mod by now. (The only thing that's preventing it is our uncanny ability to derail threads.)



What can we talk about in this thread or any other movie thread, If CMX becomes an Admin I can just picture the Shenanigans .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

If I were Admin... 

Can you imagine? Shit would actually get done around here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I were Admin...
> 
> Can you imagine? Shit would actually get done around here.



Exactly we would be drama less around these parts .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I would be deleting shit left and right. Banning fools. Merging threads. Raping user CPs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would be deleting shit left and right. Banning fools. Merging threads. Raping user CPs.



slashing blender rep in half ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I would delete the entire fucking rep circle and reset all of their reps.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would delete the entire fucking rep circle and reset all of their reps.



 or make everyone start out at the highest red rank there is and they have to earn their way to green . It is delicious .


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ruined them by not getting on my knees and sucking at the cock of the mods, taking a mod cumshot in the eye, and placating the mod ego.



That's the reason why I'm serving a 1 month ban on MMOchamp. Moderation worldwide is becoming overzealous like a friend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> That's the reason why I'm serving a 1 month ban on MMOchamp. Moderation worldwide is becoming overzealous like a friend.



You must be alliance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> or make everyone start out at the highest red rank there is and they have to earn their way to green . It is delicious .


Rep flips all around. 

Even better. I might even ban Kira Yamato for a year so I can catch up.





MajorThor said:


> That's the reason why I'm serving a 1 month ban on MMOchamp. Moderation worldwide is becoming overzealous like a friend.


Quite the opposite around here.

The mod system is basically a clique of gangsters who never moderate.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rep flips all around.
> 
> Even better. I might even ban Kira Yamato for a year so I can catch up.
> Quite the opposite around here.
> ...



I will take back the "Worldwide" part off my last statement because, in other forums even talking about what we're talking about now would yield "Infractions" which would lead to suspensions and shit. Whereas on here, it's hella laid back (Which is what I love about NForums) That 1 month ban from MMO champ I'm serving is because of 4 "Minor Spam" infractions spread over the course of 3-5 months. Infractions there last 90 days before they "Expire" which is complete horse shit.

@Huey, I play both.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember at my school forums the mods/admins banned/shut down all of the fun threads and sections because they were hating on our GOATs , but the funny thing is the majority of us worked in the IT department particularly with  Maintenance of the servers that hosted the forums to begin with shit got real really quick 

@Majorthor- I am inactive currently until new xpac but I am 100% Horde muda fucka for the Banshee Queen!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Infractions on here never expire and never go away.

I still have some from 2006.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Infractions on here never expire and never go away.
> 
> I still have some from 2006.



just like aids and herpes


hey we were all thinking it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

But with less initial sexual pleasure.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Infractions on here never expire and never go away.
> 
> I still have some from 2006.



Private 	09-28-2010
06:05 AM 	*Expired 	*4 	Flaming/Incorrigible 	Le Petit Mort
	Private 	08-05-2010
08:37 PM 	*Expired 	*2 	Flaming/Language 	Le Petit Mort
	Private 	07-03-2010
08:35 PM 	*Expired 	*2 	Flaming/Language 	Le Petit Mort
	Kira (deathnote) vs... 	12-12-2007
07:32 PM 	*Expired 	*0 	Flaming/Language 	Ippy


Wat?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Private 	09-28-2010
> 06:05 AM 	*Expired 	*4 	Flaming/Incorrigible 	Le Petit Mort
> Private 	08-05-2010
> 08:37 PM 	*Expired 	*2 	Flaming/Language 	Le Petit Mort
> ...


Looks like you are having an inflammation  problem in the Urethra


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Looks like you are having an inflammation  problem in the Urethra



Haha. No doubt. All of the flamage happened in the Bath-House too haha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess they do expire, but they never go away.

Why the fuck they still there!?!??!?

	 N/A	10-19-2006
12:21 PM	 Reversed	2	UNSCRUPULOUS	Paracetamol Boy


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

> Why the fuck they still there!?!??!?



Shitty forum software.  

Who thinks that this movie will be aimed at children/teenagers?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shitty forum software.
> 
> Who thinks that this movie will be aimed a*t children/teenagers?*



Son of a ...., I thought I said stop rubbing your bad luck on this


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

What bad luck? 

I just asked a simple question.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What bad luck?
> 
> I just asked a simple question.



I see through your lieeeeessssss


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Cartoon aliens.
Teenage protagonists. 
High School.
ROTC.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cartoon aliens.
> Teenage protagonists.
> High School.
> ROTC.



They graduated and we get to see tittays


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cartoon aliens.
> Teenage protagonists.
> High School.
> ROTC.



Sounds like a fantastic combination for a blockbuster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

"If I don't kill these aliens and become a hero my dad will be disappointed. "


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 2, 2012)

Roughnecks was made for kids  I believe this one will be better 

Just look at this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

That's PG at best.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my, I'll let myself foster a tiny bit of hope for this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

If I was so attach to it, I would mail you both CMX and Goob my penis in bubble gum wrap with a note saying *chew on this* 


Nay sayers


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 2, 2012)

Potential to be very good or very very bad.  I expect it to be watchable but not exactly memorable which would make it worse than the 1st ST movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Send me a picture of your penis in bubble wrap.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Send me a picture of your penis in bubble wrap.



theres no camera with a wide /long enough screen shot for such a thing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, good one.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess they do expire, but they never go away.
> 
> Why the fuck they still there!?!??!?
> 
> ...



The worst part is that the Mods there hide behind something called "Scrapbot" which is a secondary account they have access to in order to remain anonymous when they infract you. Cowards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

P-Boy likes to infract me. 

She has a crush on me.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 3, 2012)

But you're so socially awkward.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CMX is not socially awkward only when he gets naked infront of the ladies ,for obvious reasons .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Because my giant penis is very offsetting to girls.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

So your like a horse huh?

That explains all your interests.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

thankfully I never saw part 2 and 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a jockey in my pants, but that's as far as I'll ever go to stuffing a horse.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

hopefully we get sex violence, naked hot chicks and shit being blow up


----------



## DeLarge (Apr 10, 2012)

It's going to miss the entire point of the original...


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

I just wanna see some CGI titties. IS that too much to ask?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I just wanna see some CGI titties. IS that too much to ask?



As long as they are in 3D and does bad boys are popping out the screen at me making motorboating possible.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> As long as they are in 3D and does bad boys are popping out the screen at me making motorboating possible.



Yes, that is fine too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

CGI titties? 


Get outta here. Gimme real jiggles or no jiggles at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CGI titties?
> 
> 
> Get outta here. Gimme real jiggles or no jiggles at all.



How often you get real jiggles? Exactly just like the rest of us take what you get.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

In my personal life?

Every day if you know where to look. 

Yesterday, at the gym, there was this hottie sitting on a wall with a low-cut shirt and really large boobs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my personal life?
> 
> Every day if you know where to look.
> 
> Yesterday, at the gym, there was this hottie sitting on a wall with a low-cut shirt and really large boobs.



You be the guy at the bench press looking like this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

You know it.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CGI titties?
> 
> 
> Get outta here. Gimme real jiggles or no jiggles at all.



Better to get cgi jiggles than nothing in a movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

CGI jiggles is like a tease. 

Your penis wants to get hard, but it knows that the jiggling it's experiencing isn't real, therefore there is not even a remote possibility of getting inside that warm pink pocket.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey animators put a lot of thought in those jiggles.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

One's mind is capable of tricking the penis into believing that the jiggling is real if you try hard enough.  Probably.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Jiggles are jiggles as far as I am concern , I live a healthy creative intimate life .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

I cannot be swayed by fake jiggles! 


I am an aristocrat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I cannot be swayed by fake jiggles!
> 
> 
> I am an aristocrat.



Aristocat you say?



 

We all going to be plug into the matrix sooner or later might as well get use to the idea of fake jiggles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

But if you're in the Matrix you cannot tell they are not real jiggles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Once you had the real deal you can always tell .


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2012)

Check out  for more info about the project


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the powersuit designs.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 15, 2012)

in the novel the mobile infantry was piloting exo suits


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks good.

Hopefully we get some titties.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

We'll get less than a second of titties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

There will not be titties if this is pg-13.

Just the scene I mentioned about tri-tit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

The first movie pissed me off because they tried to make it look like the federation was fighting these things for years with just assault rifles .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

They had mini-nukes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They had mini-nukes.



That is fine and dandy when you are sending soldiers with no mech to a slaughter house on a planet filled with billions/trillions of giant killer bugs.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They had mini-nukes.



Mini-nukes are awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> That is fine and dandy when you are sending soldiers with no mech to a slaughter house on a planet filled with billions/trillions of giant killer bugs.



Mechs wouldn't help anyway.

They would get overrun and torn to pieces.

I need to watch the movie again now that I think about.


Downloading!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Mechs wouldn't help anyway.
> 
> They would get overrun and torn to pieces.



True, mechs are far too slow.  A gundam might do a bit better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mechs wouldn't help anyway.
> 
> They would get overrun and torn to pieces.
> 
> ...



No but it make me feel better that I will go out as a badass in a mech rather than 2 seconds without one.

@Goob their mechs were not slow.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Really?  I don't remember the movie too well, perhaps I should watch it again like CMX.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 16, 2012)

Who cares about speed when the bugs come right to you every single time.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

In the book a single soldier could take out quite a bunch of bugs while in the first movie a single bug could kill like 4-5 soldiers before they fall... I'm glad to see that in this version they'll have the power suits and mini mechas with which they can finally do planetary drops from orbit 

What really annoys me however is that the bugs are practically the same like in the original, not that I don't like the design but they could have introduce better ones, after all in the novel they are called arachnids and have lasers and ships while in the movie they are degraded to mindless insects.... yes insects... how can they still call them arachnids when they are far from it... I would love to see something similar to the bugs in King Kong (2005):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTWYQhTT388[/YOUTUBE]

But ah well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Nuke from orbit is easier than sending in mechs.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Ewww, the bugs in that King Kong movie were nasty.  



> Nuke from orbit is easier than sending in mechs.



True.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nuke from orbit is easier than sending in mechs.



Book:

The bugs have ships and tech so I doubt nuking from above will be enough 

Movie:

The plasma bugs can take out the nuke before it reaches the planet 



Eternal Goob said:


> Ewww, the bugs in that King Kong movie were nasty.



And the most realistic giant bugs I've ever seen in a movie


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> The plasma bugs can take out the nuke before it reaches the planet



What if there are over a thousand nukes?  Or a million nukes fired at once?  



> And the most realistic giant bugs I've ever seen in a movie



They should all be burned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Why not shield the nuke in whatever the mechs are in?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why not shield the nuke in whatever the mechs are in?



Well, the military has never been accused of being smart.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> in the novel the mobile infantry was piloting exo suits



I'm really hoping that the traditional Marauder suits appear in this.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm really hoping that the traditional Marauder suits appear in this.



Same here, they look a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Nuclear powered Mech with nukes >nuking from orbit .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, the military has never been accused of being smart.



It's like that old Seinfeld joke about the airplanes not being made out of the black box.

It's the only thing that survives the crashes...why isn't the whole thing made out of the black box?!?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Because it be too heavy to fly or launch


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What if there are over a thousand nukes?  Or a million nukes fired at once?
> 
> 
> 
> They should all be burned.



Plasma bugs reload quite fast 


Or studied 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Why not shield the nuke in whatever the mechs are in?



The plasma bugs take out ships so it's easy to break through the mechs.



TetraVaal said:


> I'm really hoping that the traditional Marauder suits appear in this.



It will be:


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nuclear powered Mech with nukes >nuking from orbit .



Do those mechas have lasers of death? :33



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like that old Seinfeld joke about the airplanes not being made out of the black box.
> 
> It's the only thing that survives the crashes...why isn't the whole thing made out of the black box?!?!



What Huey said.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Plasma bugs reload quite fast
> 
> 
> Or studied
> ...



Yayyyyyyy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

looks like either this took things from starcraft or starcraft took from this whichever came first.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> looks like either this took things from starcraft or starcraft took from this whichever came first.



Starship Troopers came first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Because it be too heavy to fly or launch



It's called a joke.


Fuck. This is what's wrong with kids these days.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> looks like either this took things from starcraft or starcraft took from this whichever came first.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers is also thought to have influenced numerous games including Outwars, Tribes, Tribes 2, StarCraft, Warhammer 40k and Crysis.



They are talking about the book though the movie inspired Blizzard when they created the Zerg and the Antlions from Half-Life 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's called a joke.
> 
> 
> Fuck. This is what's wrong with kids these days.



When has anything Seinfield said been funny? Only Kramer is hilarious on the show and in real life .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Granted Seinfeld wasn't exactly the funniest guy on the show.

George was pretty good though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Speaking of 'Crysis'--they need to introduce mechs into that world.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Speaking of 'Crysis'--they need to introduce mechs into that world.



Perhaps they will in the next game. :/


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

be nice to see them do it based straight from the book


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> be nice to see them do it based straight from the book



That all depends. How many asses and how many titties are in the book?

Because the first movie was packed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That all depends. How many asses and how many titties are in the book?
> 
> Because the first movie was packed.



Good thing you dont make movies, otherwise you and Bay will be best of friends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue energy explosive titties? 


I like it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blue energy explosive titties?
> 
> 
> I like it.



Why would anyone want titties to explode? That will ruin foreplay .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

They explode into a configuration of multiple titties.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blue energy explosive titties?
> 
> 
> I like it.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why would anyone want titties to explode? That will ruin foreplay .



now that would be funny to see


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> be nice to see them do it based straight from the book



It's still very distant from the book since the aliens there were spider-like and used weapons, also the warrior ones were not very different from the workers which gave the soldiers a tough time to figure out at which to shoot 

The movie aliens are nothing more than mindless insectoid monsters (not counting the brain bug).

In Roughnecks the bugs were like the zerg in many ways, they were able to assimilate other species and had organic living ships.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

almost reminds me of how the alien creatures in Silpheed on PS2 were, they took over a whole planet and turned it into a weapon


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

In Roughnecks there was a bug that was basically a meteorite 

And in ST 3 a planet that was a bug


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> In Roughnecks there was a bug that was basically a meteorite
> 
> And in ST 3 a planet that was a bug



reminds me of this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8thh5uQP6wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

New japanese site about the movie , pretty awesome gallery  Too bad the bugs seem to be only of one kind


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Would have liked to see more types of bugs but oh well.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the redesign of the Warrior Bugs though


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

They certainly do look quite a bit more menacing.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

With the new powersuits they really need to be more vicious or else the soldiers will just crush them


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, can't wait to see the other bug redesigns.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

I doubt there will be other bugs  The fights will be on space stations not a planet so we might not see the Brain Bug or even the Tankers


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

That's very disappointing.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey it's just a guess, I doubt they'll leave it like that since they say they asked fans of the first movie to say what they want to see in this one


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, that's good if they listened.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 27, 2012)

we need some pics


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> we need some pics



Check the japanese site about the movie, it has some pics


----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmmm that website has nothing to do with the reboot, actually this thread doesn't either; thought that a thread of the reboot would have been put up already :3


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2012)

What reboot?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 28, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Check the japanese site about the movie, it has some pics



I'm feeling lazy, you post em


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2012)

Seems we are getting new bugs after all!!!





>



:WOW


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2012)

> We?ve had a lot of fun with the bug ?characters.? We needed someone to voice the base bug shrieks and casted a Japanese actor whose real name happened to be Mr. Bug (?Baku? is the Japanese phonetic spelling) Owada. His voice has been digitally transformed and the final outcome has the same feel as the original films but is just a bit more ?animated.?



Amazing


----------



## Psychic (May 5, 2012)

It looks more like the trailer for a game than a movie.


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2012)

Which I hope is a good thing


----------



## The Soldier (May 5, 2012)

wheres the trailer for this


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2012)

Here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObDxkBtBHso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (May 25, 2012)

New info on the movie!



I gotta say Carl seems quite creepy


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

This movie series got lame after the first one.


----------



## The Soldier (May 26, 2012)

the second one and the third one were staight to dvd, so go figure


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

How good can you expect a movie to be if it didn't even get any silverscreen time?!


----------



## The Soldier (May 26, 2012)

I have a few that were straight to DVD that were good, Moon 44, Robot Jox


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Now you're just being argumentative.


----------



## Swarmy (May 26, 2012)

This one is entirely CGI and is a direct sequel to the first movie so it has nothing to do with the two sequels that Starship Troopers had


----------



## The Soldier (May 26, 2012)

I was hoping for more live action


----------



## Swarmy (May 26, 2012)

Wait for the first movie's remake then


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 28, 2012)

New pictures are revealed: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





>






As you can see there will be drop pods exactly like in the novel 

The movie should be out soon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2012)

CGI, huh?

Well it could still be good. Maybe.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CGI, huh?
> 
> Well it could still be good. Maybe.



It promises to bring the best from the novel and the first movie into one. It'll have the powered exosuits and drop pods from the novel and the bugs from the movie (with some new additions). As for the story it's a direct sequel to the first movie (ignoring all the other live action sequels).


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

*New trailer!!!* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3823VO9gG8[/YOUTUBE]



*And DVD cover:*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

They gave Rico an Eye Patch




Now Stunna can cosplay while watching it .


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> They gave Rico an Eye Patch




Looks good


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Arg. Prefer the starship troopers animated series after looking at that. No atmosphere. And no this is still no where near the books in design. To take their armor for example its merely a fancy space suit in this. In the books the space marine armor was something more out of Warhammer 40k, where it'll take at least a 1000 bugs to kill *one marine* and only for the fact that eventually that marine runs out of ammo and that's assuming they haven't fired off one of their mini nukes casually.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Arg. Prefer the starship troopers animated series after looking at that. No atmosphere. And no this is still no where near the books in design. To take their armor for example its merely a fancy space suit in this. In the books the space marine armor was something more out of Warhammer 40k, where it'll take at least a 1000 bugs to kill *one marine* and only for the fact that eventually that marine runs out of ammo and that's assuming they haven't fired off one of their mini nukes casually.



I know the suits aren't exactly like the ones in the novel but considering that the bugs also aren't like the ones in the novel they would need to make the marines weaker in order for the movie bugs to be a formidable enemy. If they had the original suits they'll just step on the bugs  Also this is supposed to be a sequel to the first movie so they can't really make it 100% based on the novel :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Arg. Prefer the starship troopers animated series after looking at that. No atmosphere. And no this is still no where near the books in design. To take their armor for example its merely a fancy space suit in this. In the books the space marine armor was something more out of Warhammer 40k, where it'll take at least a 1000 bugs to kill *one marine* and only for the fact that eventually that marine runs out of ammo and that's assuming they haven't fired off one of their mini nukes casually.



Wouldnt Warhammer armour be straight out these books ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Just saying the collective nut everyone busted because it shared a few similarities are lolz. Regardless being outnumbered 10,000:1 generally evens up the odds, since even the military prefers to simply crack a planet if its too infested with bugs rather then send a ridiculous number of marines to one planet.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Wouldnt Warhammer armour be straight out these books ?



Considering Heinlein starship troopers is older than 40k and invented the term space marine then yes. In fact 40k borrows a shit ton, even right down to the drop pods but heinlein troops aren't super human as their 40k variety are. Also the tyrnids are rather "late" editions to the 40k universe so it may just be a "great minds think alike" type of deal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually a true adaptation would be nice but that be more for a series with a high budget.



Wuzzman said:


> Considering Heinlein starship troopers is older than 40k and invented the term space marine then yes. In fact 40k borrows a shit ton, even right down to the drop pods but heinlein troops aren't super human as their 40k variety are. Also the tyrnids are rather "late" editions to the 40k universe so it may just be a "great minds think alike" type of deal.



I know was just saying because I know SST inspired many series and franchises such as WH40k and Starcraft verse .


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

There was an old anime that was based on the novel and featured the suits and the mini nukes but I forgot the name


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Animated it can be done, its simply a matter of getting the atmosphere right. Even the Space Marine Warhammer movie had the atomsphere...if only they had real 40k Space marines


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

Found it


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> There was an old anime that was based on the novel and featured the suits and the mini nukes but I forgot the name



Not anime, but it was called the Roughneck Chronicles. Yeah it had the suits, a tad tone down but the atmosphere of the original book was nailed perfectly.


Oh forgot about the anime, ick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

I got to agree with Wuzz these type of Scifi series are my fave. Although the thought of seeing 1 lone Space Marine taking out a shit ton of bugs as a last stand does make for a legendary death scene .


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Not anime, but it was called the Roughneck Chronicles. Yeah it had the suits, a tad tone down but the atmosphere of the original book was nailed perfectly.
> 
> 
> Oh forgot about the anime, ick.



The bugs in Roughnecks were amazing, reminded me alot of the Zerg from StarCraft since they even infested humans and assimilated other creatures' DNA!


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I got to agree with Wuzz these type of Scifi series are my fave. Although the thought of seeing 1 lone Space Marine taking out a shit ton of bugs as a last stand does make for a legendary death scene .



The problem is that the original arachnids had laser based weapons which is far from the movie bugs who are just mindless beasts. Honestly I prefer the bugs in Roughnecks since they had organic "tech" (like a whole ship).


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

The movie bugs weren't mindless, just straight forward. Hell they were capable of setting traps and picking off people to be fed to the brain bug. In fact the marines were dumber than the bugs in many cases.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> The movie bugs weren't mindless, just straight forward. Hell they were capable of setting traps and picking off people to be fed to the brain bug. In fact the marines were dumber than the bugs in many cases.



The marines tactic was shoot everything with more than 2 legs


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Fighting a bunch of bugs. Brings no flamethrower.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> The marines tactic was shoot everything with more than 2 legs



Considering with all their tech, they still send human beings without mechs/suits with 50 caliber guns to take down 10 foot tall bugs. I think that strategy is sound.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2012)

Forgot the mechs, send them down with no vehicles.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it was mentioned that they prefered to cut down on the suits and tech so they can use the budget for the special effects and the bugs animation


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Forgot the mechs, send them down with no vehicles.



Not even one fucking tank or signs of air support.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

They actually had some air support.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 4, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> They actually had some air support.



Even the bugs had large battle bugs , not one single tank to back up their units.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)

There's a remake in the making that's said to be more truthfull to the novel but we'll see


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks rather underwhelming, to be honest.

Even with all its flaws, Verhoeven's film will still be a lot better than this.


----------



## hadou (Jul 4, 2012)

I greatly enjoyed the first movie. The sequels were horrible. I would have liked for a new movie to be acted by real people, but I guess this will do. The video does look good.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 21, 2012)

New trailer from Comic-con: 

The movie will be out on DVD August 28th


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

.


----------

